# My D-Litter Learning Mealtime Manners



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sire: Barry v Casa Arado SchH1, AD
Dam: Naccia v Wallerhorst SchH1, AD, DM-clear

Born April 7, 2012. Video done at 7.5 weeks of age. 

http://youtu.be/f2Ln5Y9G69E


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super cute, and cool....thanks for sharing


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.
When did you start this?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

At around 6-7 weeks, I think. Whenever they had 'graduated' from soaked/dampened kibble to completely dry kibble.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

This is so neat!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

cool video! 

I may have to try that with my upcoming litter


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> cool video!
> 
> I may have to try that with my upcoming litter


 Peds please, if you may mam.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sort of goes against all the "leave the dog alone while it's eating" but if it's a necessity as it is for some folks, I like it!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's cool, impulse control....In the end, I think this is what IPO is all about.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

These guys are really fun. They are always thinking. I still have a few left if anyone's interested. ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> cool video!
> 
> I may have to try that with my upcoming litter


I don't think it would work with a litter of Malinois. They'd be biting your legs instead ;-)


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't think it would work with a litter of Malinois. They'd be biting your legs instead ;-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP9ZT5YGBNY


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: I never get tired of watching that one! :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting pedigree with the sire out of Stephan's breeding. Also, I know its considered totally cosmetic, but I'm suprised at the number of puppies and the extent of the white feet. Is this common in working line pedigrees/dogs?

Terrasita


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG that video is awesome!! LOL!!

I will say that, at first, I DID have puppies hanging off of my pants (and I still do whenever I don't have food in my hand for them!), but it really did not take them very long at all to figure out that if they wanted to eat, they had to sit. 

Terrasita, the white on the feet and chest is due to the dominant spotting gene. I believe Barry carries it, since I have seen other puppies of his that have white toes, etc. This is Naccia's first litter, but I'm guessing that she also carries it, and maybe it's due to the fact that both parents carry the gene that there is so MUCH white on the feet (especially Devilin, who looks like his feet have been dipped in white paint), versus just a few toes. 

The dominant spotting gene is completely separate from the genes that determine coat color/markings, and it has nothing to do with whether a dog carries for white, or for dilutes, etc. 


FTR, all their paw pads are black, and most of their nails are black as well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: I never get tired of watching that one! :lol:



Me too. It was posted to LB last year by a friend of those guys and I think I watched it six times. 

I was laughing almost as hard as they were. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too. It was posted to LB last year by a friend of those guys and I think I watched it six times.
> 
> I was laughing almost as hard as they were. :lol:



Another 8-10 months on those pups and we'd probably be watching an episode of '1,000 Ways To Die'. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Another 8-10 months on those pups and we'd probably be watching an episode of '1,000 Ways To Die'. :lol:


_
'1,000 Ways To Die'_ ... with no pants .... :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _
> '1,000 Ways To Die'_ ... with no pants .... :lol:


From the looks of that one dog's grip on the guys pants he may as well be dead.  :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Interesting pedigree with the sire out of Stephan's breeding. Also, I know its considered totally cosmetic, but I'm suprised at the number of puppies and the extent of the white feet. Is this common in working line pedigrees/dogs?
> 
> Terrasita


I have read that this is a lack of pigment but would certainly like to know more about it. Dark pigment is attributed to strong dogs.

Again, am making no statements. Would like to learn more.

Kirsten,

Thanks for the video - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

No, it has nothing to do with pigment. It is a completely separate gene that is present in all lines of the German shepherd dog. It's also called the white spotting gene, in addition to the dominant spotting gene. As you can see, aside from the white on the feet, and a little bit on the chests of some, these puppies are certainly not lacking in pigment, and neither are their parents.

Individual pictures of each puppy can be seen at http://vomwalnussbach.angelfire.com/puppies.html for comparison. New pics will be posted over the weekend.


----------

